
Tunnels and Trolls - doener
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnels_%26_Trolls
======
thorin
I really enjoyed Tunnels and Trolls, reading the rulebook, playing solo
adventures and copying the Josh Kirby drawings. I never did multiplayer until
Warhammer Roleplaying came out and I had other friends that were interested.

As an only child I played many solo adventure books:

Fighting Fantasy

Lonewolf

Way of the Tiger

Car Wars

Choose Your Own Adventure

GrailQuest

Cretan Chronicals

Sorcery

I must have had at least 50 and got quite a lot from the library too.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Gamebooks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Gamebooks)

~~~
vmilner
The Sorcery! ones were great - mechanics, story and illustrations all gelled
really well.

------
andrewstuart
I loved the Tunnel and Trolls solo adventures when I was a kid.

Alot of the old fantasy role playing stuff is pretty badly written but the
Tunnel and Trolls had a real sense of adventure and immersion.

For me anyway as a 13 year old kid.

------
Pamar
I'd like to add that the rule engine was also converted to provide (decent,
for the time) support for modern-day adventures - I own basically everything
publised for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercenaries,_Spies_and_Private...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercenaries,_Spies_and_Private_Eyes)
and it was quite decent.

------
Graham24
Think I've still got the books someplace. All those d6 became a real pain you
needed dozens.

------
warrenmiller
take that you fiend!

